# Goggle options



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

which is the best- 
1. Spy Zed Goggles Mod Checkers 
2. Anon figment


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

E_Bravo said:


> which is the best-
> 1. Spy Zed Goggles Mod Checkers
> 2. Anon figment


they are really similar in shape and lens type what not...personal choice is all yours, i prefer spy.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Spy has a great selection of lens types.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

spy better lenses 

but you should check out Von zipper feenoms


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

<---

Ditto on spy. I'm wearing them in my avatar. Great goggles.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

SublimE said:


> spy better lenses
> 
> but you should check out Von zipper feenoms


I came close to getting the Feenoms, but I just didn't like the lens choices.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

i ended up getting the spy zed mod checker pattern with mirror lens, they should be here in a couple of days, thanx for the help


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I am contemplating getting the SPY ZED CHECKERS, but I have never had SPY.....from what I hear they are definately comfy, but how easy it swapping lens? Instead of having 2 or 3 pairs of goggles, you know?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

mine just got here and they are trully comfy, i don't imgine swapping lense being a hassle


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Spy is easy to lens swap... I've had bad luck with Spy but their lenses are good and they switch easy. 

I have the VZ Feenoms and love them... you're right about the lenses though I did get a second lens which is the one I use but it was super hard to find the one I wanted


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Spy for life


----------

